#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  tips voor je lippen!

## FANTACHAT

*Lippentips* 
1. Test de kleur van een lippenstift eens niet op de hand, maar op je vingertoppen. Zo kun je de kleur veel beter beoordelen, omdat het rood van je vingertop veel lijkt op het rood in je lippen. Op de hand kan een kleur er knallend uitzien (wat je juist mooi of niet mooi vindt), en op de lippen kan dezelfde lippenstift bijna niet te zien zijn. 

2. Als je lippenstift met een penseeltje aanbrengt, blijft de kleur langer mooi zitten, maar je kunt je lippenstift ook nog eens 20 keer vaker gebruiken. Er zit namelijk nog veel product in de houder.

3. Als je eerst een lippenpotlood gebruikt krijg je een mooie, duidelijke lipcontour, het houd de lippenstift als het ware tegen waardoor uitlopen in de dunne lijntjes rondom de mond voorkomt.

4. Je kunt ook alleen je lippenpotlood als lippenstift gebruiken. Kleur je hele lippen ermee in en gebruik daaroverheen wat lipgloss of lippenbalsem.

5. Voor een natuurlijke look kun je een tint donkerder nemen dan je eigen lippenkleur (rozeachtig). Doe een heel klein beetje lipstick op je lippen en veeg het uit met je vingers. Zo accentueer je je eigen lippenkleur.

6. Als je het accent legt op je lippen, hou je ogen dan wat rustiger en andersom.

7. Gebruik een beetje transparante poeder onder je lippenstift, als een soort 'primer' onder de verf. Dan blijft je lippenstift beter zitten. 

8. Tanden lijken geler met tinten waar geel in zit, zoals oranje. In principe doen donkere kleuren de tanden witter lijken. Maar pas op met donkere kleuren als je smalle lippen hebt. Zo zullen ze nog smaller lijken.

9. Is de kleur van je lippenstift niet helemaal naar je zin? Meng het eens met een andere kleur.

----------


## Casadesign

Aanrader!  :Smilie:

----------


## FANTACHAT

up...

----------

